# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] BnS need help with finding offsets!

## jj2417

Hey guys,
Ive been working on making a rotation bot but I've hit a wall. For some reason, I cannot find buffs and skill cooldowns pointers. I have most of the basic pointers (like health, player position, etc.) but these two are evading me. Anyone able to find these, and if so so can you give me a hint of how to find them effectively(like how to scan for them, how to read them). Any help would be appreciated. I'm not that great with assembly, though its not for a lack of effort. I'm not looking for someone to just give me the offsets. I'd rather be able to find myself but I'm not sure how or where to look. This is pretty much only road block from me getting on with my project. Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## hoa2

i can find hepl u, what is adrress skill cooldowns ?

----------


## Apoc

Hint 1: No such thing as "Cooldown", they call it "Recycle"
Hint 2: QueryPerformanceCounter is your friend.
Hint 3: It's part of a ptr off the actor struct, and it isn't just for skills, it's for any action that has a given recycle group.


Which "Position" are you using for the actors? The 3x WORD one? Or the bone matrices near the sprint value?

----------


## hoa2

i can't find address with Recycle

----------


## hoa2

what is "QueryPerformanceCounter is your friend."

----------


## Kane49

> what is "QueryPerformanceCounter is your friend."


Its what B&S uses to measure time differences




> Hint 1: No such thing as "Cooldown", they call it "Recycle"
> Hint 2: QueryPerformanceCounter is your friend.
> Hint 3: It's part of a ptr off the actor struct, and it isn't just for skills, it's for any action that has a given recycle group.
> 
> 
> Which "Position" are you using for the actors? The 3x WORD one? Or the bone matrices near the sprint value?


Most people starting out use the engine pointer someone posted here thats near the sprint value, i dont think anyone publicly documented the actual player structure with the three words that you can find from World Pointer yet.
Well besides Team Bloodlust themselves with the nicely readable descriptors inside the Client ^^

For everyone else:
What BNS likes to do with Objects belonging to the same group is put them into some sort of weird linked list (no idea what the data structure is called).
For example the linked list container of the first entity is stored at world + 0XA0 and you can find further entities by following along.

This trend continues with other Object types

----------

